# Today I connected with a homeless man



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I was leaving my college and walking to the bus, a different way than I have used to go before, and this homeless man I have seen before asked me for dollars, I told him I only have my card. I started walking then I remembered seeing him and then I turned back and told him I can buy him a subway and water. 

It's amazing how the medication I am currently taking zoloft 50 mg, lets me connect and trust people, even this poor man. I was so sweet to him, like I was a social worker or a volunteer. I talked with him, even though he didn't speak english very well, I understood and also asked what he had said to clarify. He told me about his life and why he is homeless. I told him he deserves to have a house and live like everyone else. I told him to try to get out of this bad situation of being homeless.

Then I asked if he wanted to come in subway to get his sandwich, he said no that he will wait outside. So then I went and got him a foot-long, and 2 water bottles, it was fun, I couldn't do this without medication, the thought of going in a subway and ordering a footlong and telling those guys what I want on my sandwich suffocated me.

So then I came out and handed him the sandwich and water and then he took my hand and prayed with me, he said, I will take Alexandra's help and get help to get out of my bad situation. It was such a nice feeling to be holding this poor man's hands and sit down on the concrete in front of subway and pray with him. Lasted for 4 minutes I would say. While those rich people passed by and stared at me in disgust, and wonder, awe, thinking wow what a nice beautiful girl helping this ugly poor homeless man. 

Then he asked me to go buy him a beer from the store, and I hesitated at first telling him that I don't buy beers, then he went on pushing me that if he drinks beer he can get a very good night's sleep. Then I said ok I will go in the store to buy you a beer, and I asked him if he wants to come with me and show me what he wants, but he said he is afraid of the policeman. So maybe the policeman guarding the door only lets rich looking people or middle class inside and kicks out people like him. 

So then I went and asked the policeman if he knows what beer I can buy, he said no that he is a wine person, then I told him that I am gonna go in the store with my school bag and told him he can check it when I leave just in case I didn't shoplift. I never could talk so silly like this with policemen, then he let me come in the store and I went to look for a beer, there were a group of men in their 30s I'd say looking at beer and I asked one of them which beer is good for a friend, a new friend I told them, didn't want to tell them I was buying beer for a homeless man comon! So then he showed me an expensive one, I acknowledged his offer, then I went down and got myself a Miller, it was only 6$ and the homeless man told me to buy a cheap one anyway.

I could never ask a stranger in the store his advice on tasty beer before, thanks zoloft!

Then I went to pay, and then I went out and told the policeman that I got the Miller and I told him to have a great day. What I could never have done this without antidepressant!

Then the man was waiting for me closer to the store and as I was walking towards I told him lets go over here, and then I looked back and I saw the policeman looking after me and he saw the homeless man! Then we went around the corner and I gave him the 6-pack of Miller beer and he said thank you and sorry many times and then he said he is gonna go behind the bushes and eat. So then he went and I left to go home. 

It's nice how people use you man, next time I will give him a hobo-dollar instead of buying him stuff. He said I have pretty green eyes. Don't they all. He looked about 45 years old, nice sweet face, very dirty nails,  . So many homeless people around my college, wish my college didn't have all these homeless people living behind the bushes. My college is close to grocery stores so maybe that's why they live there. It's a relief that they don't attack people, they beg nicely.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Good for you.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Very cool that you did that for a homeless guy. My school was in a bad area, and there was actually a Subway right across the street, and there would be homeless people or crackheads out front.

Funny little story, one lady came up to me while I was walking that way, and I was going to buy her something. She told me she just got out of the hospital and was down on her luck, and gestured to her wrist to show me her hospital wristband. I looked at the wristband, she got that from some kind of club, LOL


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

That was very nice of you. I would have said no to the beer, but oh well he'll get to feel good for a few hours.

Hope he doesn't see you as an easy mark and keep asking for more.


----------



## derpasaurus (Feb 1, 2015)

You have a kind heart 

“And now that you don't have to be perfect, you can be good.”
- John Steinbeck


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

sweet


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

AntiAnxiety said:


> Very cool that you did that for a homeless guy. My school was in a bad area, and there was actually a Subway right across the street, and there would be homeless people or crackheads out front.
> 
> Funny little story, one lady came up to me while I was walking that way, and I was going to buy her something. She told me she just got out of the hospital and was down on her luck, and gestured to her wrist to show me her hospital wristband. I looked at the wristband, she got that from some kind of club, LOL


Yeah some are liars. I think he lied about how he became homeless too. They do anything to eat something, even if they have to make up lies.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

derpasaurus said:


> You have a kind heart
> 
> "And now that you don't have to be perfect, you can be good."
> - John Steinbeck


I think so.


----------



## Malzin (Jan 18, 2015)

You are really kind  But i disliked the fact that he asked you to buy him beer.. like come on, you gave him free food for god's sake and he wants more...


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Malzin said:


> You are really kind  But i disliked the fact that he asked you to buy him beer.. like come on, you gave him free food for god's sake and he wants more...


Yeah I avoided him today. I should find another way to go to the bus around the stores.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Malzin said:


> You are really kind  But i disliked the fact that he asked you to buy him beer.. like come on, you gave him free food for god's sake and he wants more...


I used to think that the first time I heard of that happening to somebody, and then I started to hear about it happening to a number of more people, and I kind of understood a little.

These are people who have nothing. Like Dreaming said, many people walk by and look down on them like they know for a fact it's their fault that they are living on a sidewalk. There are likely many days where they don't eat. People call the police on them just for being in public, like they're animals. They have absolutely nothing to lose. So, appearing grateful to make it easier on your survival? Not so bad in the grand scheme.

As Dreaming also said though, there are many tricksters out there. I recall seeing people out begging by the highway with not only clean clothes, but unwrinkled, expensive looking stuff on. There are people who would actually "dress the part" as well, so you never know who's up to something.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

AntiAnxiety said:


> I used to think that the first time I heard of that happening to somebody, and then I started to hear about it happening to a number of more people, and I kind of understood a little.
> 
> These are people who have nothing. Like Dreaming said, many people walk by and look down on them like they know for a fact it's their fault that they are living on a sidewalk. There are likely many days where they don't eat. People call the police on them just for being in public, like they're animals. They have absolutely nothing to lose. So, appearing grateful to make it easier on your survival? Not so bad in the grand scheme.
> 
> As Dreaming also said though, there are many tricksters out there. I recall seeing people out begging by the highway with not only clean clothes, but unwrinkled, expensive looking stuff on. There are people who would actually "dress the part" as well, so you never know who's up to something.


Hey you can call me Alex, the homeless guy also asked me to get him some lotion and showed me his cracked skin on his hands, and then he told me his radio battery was running out, so then I wanted to get my lotion and my dad's spare batteries and give them to him the next day I went to school. But then I completely avoided going to search for him and hand him the lotion and batteries, it was friday and I acted like a selfish ******* and went home with the bus that comes to the school bus stop. I thought to myself that probably he was sleeping.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Malzin said:


> You are really kind  But i disliked the fact that he asked you to buy him beer.. like come on, you gave him free food for god's sake and he wants more...


Yeah he took advantage of me, asking for me to buy beer, me telling him no no, and then him begging and giving me a weak spot, then me giving in. I am scared to meet him again now, he will use me again to waste my money! lol


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

dreamingmind said:


> Hey you can call me Alex, the homeless guy also asked me to get him some lotion and showed me his cracked skin on his hands, and then he told me his radio battery was running out, so then I wanted to get my lotion and my dad's spare batteries and give them to him the next day I went to school. But then I completely avoided going to search for him and hand him the lotion and batteries, it was friday and I acted like a selfish ******* and went home with the bus that comes to the school bus stop. I thought to myself that probably he was sleeping.


Well, I wouldn't say there's anything selfish about you. You don't owe it to him to do anything for him, and you've already done more than many others have just by buying him that sandwich. Just know that there are people who will always ask more, because of the odds of someone with a helpful nature like yours actually following through. I know a guy who actually routinely goes out looking for homeless people so that he can donate to them. He told me a story about one guy he met by a gas station. The guy would always ask him for money and lie about what he wanted the money for. He stopped going near that gas station. I'd stop going near that guy if I were you. You've done plenty of good already.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

AntiAnxiety said:


> Well, I wouldn't say there's anything selfish about you. You don't owe it to him to do anything for him, and you've already done more than many others have just by buying him that sandwich. Just know that there are people who will always ask more, because of the odds of someone with a helpful nature like yours actually following through. I know a guy who actually routinely goes out looking for homeless people so that he can donate to them. He told me a story about one guy he met by a gas station. The guy would always ask him for money and lie about what he wanted the money for. He stopped going near that gas station. I'd stop going near that guy if I were you. You've done plenty of good already.


Lol, but then you help once and then you just let him starve lol?


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

It's not your responsibility to make sure he eats. He will find a way.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

AntiAnxiety said:


> It's not your responsibility to make sure he eats. He will find a way.


Homeless people make me so angry, like I don't want to see them. I DONT WANT TO SEE THEM BUT THEY POP UP ALL THE TIME!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Now I am avoiding him.


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

your actions were kind to buy him food.

i soo don;t like he asked for beer though. i tell anyone who wants me to buy them liquor or cigs (things that I don't buy for myself cuz I don't drink or smoke) , that they aren't going to get it from me or they'll have to work for the money if they want it that bad. I've got a few windshields and tires on my car that need cleaning...get to work or get lost lol


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

debutante said:


> your actions were kind to buy him food.
> 
> i soo don;t like he asked for beer though. i tell anyone who wants me to buy them liquor or cigs (things that I don't buy for myself cuz I don't drink or smoke) , that they aren't going to get it from me or they'll have to work for the money if they want it that bad. I've got a few windshields and tires on my car that need cleaning...get to work or get lost lol


yeah i agree.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mjkittredge said:


> That was very nice of you. I would have said no to the beer, but oh well he'll get to feel good for a few hours.
> 
> *Hope he doesn't see you as an easy mark and keep asking for more.*


yes. this would be the fear and the mentality in my country. .... people would avoid this, ( or maybe its just me) because before you know it. they have followed you and god forbid they find out where you live then you are hounded constantly for money, eetc....

yes we do give a coin to the Eastern European beggar guy near Christmas here. but they aren't homeless.. and he is very polite . it does feel NICE to give yes .... but you do need to be carefull. you have to draw a line in some cases.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

A different homeless man came around my way today when I was waiting for the bus at my at my college, he was polite and didn't try to rob me -- must be because I am a pure angel and they can sense it and are respectful of me. He looks like he is kind of not normal, so he asked if I have any change, sadly my mind is always blank and I told him I don't have any but I actually had 2 $ and 75 cents, but I didn't know cuz I have memory problems. So then he was looking on the floor, and then I remembered I had money so I gave him the 2$ I was gonna use for the bus.

So then I told him, oh I forgot I have 2$ here you go. Then he was happy and took it and thanked me, then he started talking to me about how he wants to be a weightlifter at the fitness center across the street and I was keen and I listened to him and smiled. I told him to go and become his dreams, he was like nah blah blah and then he thanked me for the money and told me to have a good night and I told him to be safe then he left.

So homeless people know how to behave and how to communicate with rich people, so they get money to survive on the streets. I mean our social anxiety is just like childish, when you become homeless probably you will force yourself like this guy to be social and get the money to survive. You know I mean.... Yeah.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

I dont think youre feeding him once then letting him starve. isnt there a soup kitchen or whatever that he can go to? that zoloft sounds dangerous.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

youre a pure angel? yeah maybe they can sense that. i found out that if you help them they will harass you when they see you again and see you as an "easy mark". there are ways for homeless to get food and a little dough. so they dont need you to do all that. watch out.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

blahblahdeeblah said:


> I dont think youre feeding him once then letting him starve. isnt there a soup kitchen or whatever that he can go to? that zoloft sounds dangerous.


I don't see him around anymore. They should learn how to take care of themselves, zoloft can help people, if I didn't have any SSRIs to change my life -- I would have ended up homeless too.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

dreamingmind said:


> I don't see him around anymore. *They should learn how to take care of themselves*, zoloft can help people, if I didn't have any SSRIs to change my life -- I would have ended up homeless too.


I'm sure they know how to take care of themselves. You don't know anything about them....Zoloft can help people, sure, and it can stop working.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

meds are dangerous. ive been on zoloft and everything else. theyre no good. but whatever. carry on.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*It's been the way*

Outside a bar where people ask for cigarettes and no more. My #1 mate extroverted-ish well employed does hand out cigarettes. Part of him to be happy with life. Therefore making friends. He made me. Outgoing?

I am so lucky to possess a home. What will happen to me?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

blahblahdeeblah said:


> meds are dangerous. ive been on zoloft and everything else. theyre no good. but whatever. carry on.


Hiss!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

slowlyimproving said:


> I'm sure they know how to take care of themselves. You don't know anything about them....Zoloft can help people, sure, and it can stop working.


Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind mannnnnnn

Are you saying even benzodiazepines will stop working? Or are you just hating on antidepressants to turn me off and un-friend you?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

slowlyimproving said:


> I'm sure they know how to take care of themselves. You don't know anything about them....Zoloft can help people, sure, and it can stop working.


For your info, I am prepared to do anything in the world to keep me away from feeling as ****ty as I used to feel before antidepressants -- even if I have to up my doses extremely high or switch to different medications for millions of times, or even surgically remove my social anxiety. Don't try me.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

dreamingmind said:


> For your info, I am prepared to do anything in the world to keep me away from feeling as ****ty as I used to feel before antidepressants -- even if I have to up my doses extremely high or switch to different medications for millions of times, or even surgically remove my social anxiety. Don't try me.


I totally support you in that! Looks like we've had a misunderstanding.

I should have been more articulate. Homelessness can happen to anyone. I don't think it's a matter of them not knowing how to take care of themselves, once you're in that situation, it's extremely difficult to get out of. In my opinion, homelessness is a failure on society's part, not the individuals.........I could end up on the streets. Many of us here can.

Keep pushing forward. I hope you're also in therapy. That helps too.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

dreamingmind said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind mannnnnnn
> 
> Are you saying even benzodiazepines will stop working? Or are you just hating on antidepressants to turn me off and un-friend you?


Ouch! Didn't mean to hit a nerve. They don't work for me, they do stop for some, but you can always rotate pills. Do what works for you!

I think you'll be just fine!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

slowlyimproving said:


> I totally support you in that! Looks like we've had a misunderstanding.
> 
> I should have been more articulate. Homelessness can happen to anyone. I don't think it's a matter of them not knowing how to take care of themselves, once you're in that situation, it's extremely difficult to get out of. In my opinion, homelessness is a failure on society's part, not the individuals.........I could end up on the streets. Many of us here can.
> 
> Keep pushing forward. I hope you're also in therapy. That helps too.


Man I hope you have a huge one.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

slowlyimproving said:


> Ouch! Didn't mean to hit a nerve. They don't work for me, they do stop for some, but you can always rotate pills. Do what works for you!
> 
> I think you'll be just fine!


If you can afford to talk to me in this manner, then it means you have a huge one. You better have huge one, otherwise you don't deserve to talk to me in this manner.


----------

